# From pickup to farm truck in one afternoon.....



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had one of those cheapy Maisto '41 Plymouth stepsides around the layout long enough for the paint to start coming off the chrome flaking and looking just pretty ratty in general.

I decided that a plain repaint wasn't going to work because I really didn't want to strip it sown to spray. I'd been using it at the Giant Gnome farm anyway, so I decided that remaking it into a flatbed farm truck was just the ticket. 

First I unscrewed the plastic undercarriage (6 screws), then cut the running boards off even with the back of the cab....









Next I gave the cab an Earl Scheib paint job. Farm trucks around here are generally chalky and faded looking. At least when they aren't just totally rusted out.... So I used 'denim' and 'grimy black' to look like 20 year old paint.









For the bed, I had an old Monogram Mack AC bed that I cut down. It probably would have been just as easy to scratch it.









Bed installed.









Then painted and loaded with farm type 'stuff'....









Front view.









And the bed? It's well on it's way to becoming a cart for another part of the layout.










It only took about 3 hours altogether


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You need a hand reaching out of that box.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi MIK; 

I like your trailer too. When I was a kid, our next door built a trailer out of an old pickup truck bed. His was a very faded International Harvester orange. Always like to see your ideas. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

